# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Simulator fr alle mglichen Windsurfing Moves :D

## Howie

Hab ich eben beim googeln gefunden:
http://www.surewind.com/images/video/demo.wmv

Meint Ihr man kann da z.B. die Airjibe mit simulieren?   :Wink: 
Das es damals schon sowas gab htte ich nicht gedacht!


Gru, Howie

----------


## Placemoe

Das Ding wnsch ich mir zum Geburtstag, dann mache ich im Winter Trockentraining.....

Tolles Ding ;D

----------


## sebi

ha das is ja mal geil das es sowas gibt...
wenn man heute sowas machen wrde wr das bestimmt nicht schlecht da die mglichkeiten ja sehr gro sind heutzutage^^

----------


## felix231

geht nich bei mir ... scheis windwowsmediaplayer geht immer nicht...

----------

